
Why Does Developing on Kubernetes Suck? - elorant
https://blog.tilt.dev//2019/08/21/why-does-developing-on-kubernetes-suck.html
======
Aeolun
Because Kubernetes is complicated as fuck, and it doesn’t really have a built
in simple way to view the state of the cluster.

Oh, and every vendor has implemented it differently. That’s probably the worst
thing.

------
segmondy
... because you're developing ON kubernetes instead of FOR kubernetes. develop
on your regular Linux machine, run on k8s. That's how it's suppose to be.

------
ikeyany
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20774712](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20774712)

~~~
elorant
Sure, but I submitted first. For some reason the engine accepted the latter
one too.

------
jordiburgos
Just develop in your PC with Docker. Then let devops deal with the running of
the application in Kubernetes.

~~~
freeone3000
If your developers are not the people doing end-to-end lifecycle management of
the application they own, you don't have "devops", you have ops.

------
pbalau
It sucks because you don't understand what k8 is doing and why.

~~~
moondev
Agreed. There are tons of tools available to help with this. My favorite is
KIND. Can literally mount directly into a host volume

~~~
otterley
KIND was discussed in the story, and its drawbacks.

------
rudolph9
Still need some work but definitely make kubernetes development a lot simpler
is [https://jenkins-x.io/](https://jenkins-x.io/)

Just drink their koolaid and (provided the Jenkins-x platform works as
intended ) the majority of your kubernetes headaches go away.

